# Menino / Criança



## chica_f

Bom dia!

Tenho uma dúvida: tem alguma diferença entre "menino" e "criança"?


----------



## gato radioso

Um menino é masculino.
Uma criança pode ser menino o menina. É um termo mais geral. Assim, um homem ou uma mulher pode bem dizer:
_Quando eu era criança, morava em Lisboa---._
Um homem diria também:
_Quando eu era menino, jogava futebol na escola._
Uma mulher diría:
_Quando eu era menina, gostaba imenso jogar xadrez._


----------



## Carfer

_'Menino/menina_' e _'criança_' são sinónimos. Antigamente, '_menino_' e sobretudo '_menina'_ também podiam aplicar-se, no contexto familiar, a filhos e filhas adultos de gente da classe alta. Era habitualmente assim que eram tratados pelo pessoal doméstico, por exemplo, e pelos outros membros da família quando falavam deles a pessoas de estatuto social inferior. Solteironas de classe alta e média-alta também eram frequentemente tratadas por '_Menina_', mesmo que fossem octogenárias. Mas isso são excepções, relacionadas com o uso do termo 'menino/menina' como forma de tratamento e hoje francamente antiquadas e fora de uso. '_Menino/menina' _é_ o mesmo que criança_


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil,_ menino/menina_ também significam _namorado/namorada_:

"Ela é minha menina, eu sou o menino dela
Ela é o meu amor, eu sou o amor todinho dela"
(Jorge Benjor)

Entretanto, pelo que tenho observado, parece meio em desuso tal significado. Coisa de gente velha como eu...


----------



## Ari RT

Outra exceção: no nordeste do Brasil, a palavra "menino" pode, sim, aplicar-se aos dois gêneros.
Nesse caso, tem maior proximidade semântica com a palavra "filho" - também usada para os dois gêneros! - , mas continua bem próxima de "criança": 
- Fulana foi ter menino = foi ter filho = foi parir (não importa o gênero do bebê);
- Você diz isso porque nunca cuidou de menino = nunca cuidou de filho = não tem experiência com crianças;
- Cachorro é igual a menino/filho, se tirar o olho de cima um segundo, apronta alguma;
- Menino/filho cega a gente (significa que as crianças são suficientemente espertas para realizar suas traquinagens em momentos de distração dos adultos);

É uso regional. Será entendido na maior parte do território brasileiro, mas o interlocutor imediatamente identificará o termo como regionalismo. É como dizer "os piá", todos sabemos o que é (são?), mas o uso da construção remete imediatamente à região sul do Brasil. 

Quando a maior proximidade semântica é com "criança", o uso é mais generalizado:
- Levar um lanche para os meninos;
- Os meninos da minha vizinhança são muito bem comportados, uns amores.

Ainda se usa em Portugal "os putos"?


----------



## pfaa09

Ari RT said:


> Ainda se usa em Portugal "os putos"?


Sim, é bem usual nos dias de hoje.
Usa-se para falar de um grupo de crianças.
Quer sejam os nossos filhos, quer sejam outro grupo de crianças.
Por exemplo: "Hoje fui eu que levei os meus putos (filhos) à escola."
"Hoje vou levar os putos da minha irmã para a escola. (sobrinhos)"
De uma forma mais "geral", pode dizer-se: "Os putos de hoje só querem tecnologia."

Em relação à questão principal, e repetindo o que já foi dito, reforço que...
Menino é um rapaz pequeno, uma criança do sexo masculino.
Criança, engloba todas as crianças, quer sejam meninos, quer sejam meninas.
É aquele grupo desde a nascença até sermos adolescentes, é difícil determinar uma idade
onde deixamos de ser crianças, além da idade, depende também da mentalidade de cada um.
Há quem diga que somos sempre crianças até ao fim da vida.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Ainda se usa em Portugal "os putos"?



Sim, claro.


----------



## Ari RT

pfaa09 said:


> Por exemplo: "Hoje fui eu que levei os meus putos (filhos) à escola."
> "Hoje vou levar os putos da minha irmã para a escola. (sobrinhos)"
> De uma forma mais "geral", pode dizer-se: "Os putos de hoje só querem tecnologia."



Pois da mesma forma usam-se no nordeste do Brasil as palavras menino / meninos.
...levei meus meninos à escola;
...os meninos da minha irmã;
...os meninos de hoje.

Caso eu só tenha filhas ou sobrinhas, resulta pouco polido referir-se a elas como meus meninos. Seriam minhas meninas, mas isso implica que o interlocutor saiba (ou intua) que se fala de indivíduos de gênero feminino em sua totalidade. Ainda assim, posso completar as frases:
- Levei minhas meninas à escola. Motorista de menino é minha principal ocupação depois que me aposentei.
- ... as meninas da minha irmã. Ela não suporta bagunça de menino no banco de trás do carro.


----------



## pfaa09

Ari RT, muito bem visto. Em um (num) grupo de meninas fica estranho.
Já diríamos: "Fui/Vou levar as meninas."
"As meninas de hoje, ligam pouco às bonecas"
Concordo que putos seja mais usado para o masculino.
Quando o grupo de crianças é unissexo, já é mais aceitável.


----------



## gato radioso

Uma questão (e peço desculpa se é que soa tola):
Como é que fazem vocés para usar "puto/a/os/as", sendo um termo de uso frequente, sem isso levar a mal-entendidos, ironías?
Já sei que o contexto é tudo ou quase-tudo.
Mas não posso deixar de pensar que, em todas as linguas, os termos que causam ambigüidade ou embaraço, são sempre eliminados de facto do vocabulário habitual pelos falantes.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Como é que fazem vocés para usar "puto/a/os/as"


Conforme foi referido, puto e putos, usa-se para fazer referência a menino/meninos (Portugal). Ou no Brasil (puto) para dizer-se "estou puto da vida" (estou furioso, chateado, aborrecido).
Quanto a "puta/s" em Portugal usamos para fazer referência a prostituta/s maioritariamente.
Pois há quem diga: "Que puta de vida" (que raio de vida, que vida má tenho eu).
Há outros usos, mas estes são alguns exemplos.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Conforme foi referido, puto e putos, usa-se para fazer referência a menino/meninos (Portugal). Ou no Brasil (puto) para dizer-se "estou puto da vida" (estou furioso, chateado, aborrecido).
> Quanto a "puta/s" em Portugal usamos para fazer referência a prostituta/s maioritariamente.
> Pois há quem diga: "Que puta de vida" (que raio de vida, que vida má tenho eu).
> Há outros usos, mas estes são alguns exemplos.



Não há problema com isso, então.
Suponho porque o termo se usa em contextos muito claros, que não deixam dudas.


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Suponho porque o termo se usa em contextos muito claros


Sim, normalmente os contextos esclarecem bem o uso.


----------



## metaphrastes

Quanto à possível ambiguidade do termo "puto" e do valor depreciativo da forma feminina, noto que esta ambiguidade ou associação com _a profissão mais antiga do mundo _ocorre também com outros termos, femininos.

O termo _meninas, _especialmente no plural, pode referir nalguns contextos a prostituição. Não que _meninas _seja automaticamente associado a este ofício, mas o contexto diz tudo. Se um homem feito disser: _Esta noite vou às meninas, _já se sabe do que está a falar. Pode-se dizer que é um _eufemismo - _uma forma de usar uma palavra não-ofensiva para designar algo que, socialmente, é reprovado ou cujo nome é considerado vulgar.

Curiosamente, no Nordeste do Brasil, o termo _rapariga, _que é feminino de _rapaz, _é altamente ofensivo, pois indica exactamente uma _prostituta_. Em Portugal, é absolutamente comum e inocente dizer-se: _A sua filha é uma rapariga muito bonita - _não se subentende qualquer malícia. No Nordeste do Brasil, seria uma ofensa de morte, que pode acabar muito mal. Mas donde veio este uso? Parece verossímil pensar que veio, inicialmente, dum eufemismo - como o de _menina - _que ganhou tal força no falar local que se impôs como o único sentido do termo.

Já no Rio de Janeiro, o termo _rapariga _saiu completamente de uso, de forma que só é conhecido pelos amigos dos alfarrabistas, dados a ler livros antiquados. De forma que se alguém se referir à filha de um amigo como _rapariga, _o pior que pode acontecer é não ser compreendido - o que sempre é mais seguro que um _mal-entendido _

Curiosamente, segundo o Houaiss, na Amazônia entende-se _rapariga _como uma _moça virgem_, uma _donzela_. De modo que o mesmo termo, conforme a região, pode ir de uma menina casta e honrada, passando pelo desconhecimento e chegando até designar uma mulher de comportamento reprovável.

As línguas humanas são estranhas - pelo menos, tanto quanto os homens.


----------



## metaphrastes

@chica_f: acrescento que _criança, _embora refira tanto _meninos _como _meninas, _está sempre no feminino.

Um homem pode dizer, com toda a naturalidade e sem qualquer duplo sentido: _Eu fui uma criança muito feliz. _Isto não quer dizer que fosse uma _menina. _Pode-se falar, a respeito de um grupo de meninos: _As crianças não sentem o tempo passar quando estão a jogar futebol.
_
O Houaiss dá ainda uma forma rara, no masculino: _crianço, _que é _um rapazinho_, ou _um jovem que age como criança, um criançola. _Mas, francamente, é uma raridade que não vale à pena usar, a maior parte das pessoas não irá compreender.


----------



## Pangaré

En el Brasil no se utiliza  "putos" para los niños (bajo ninguna circunstancia).
 Debido al que es un termino muy chulo y significa peyorativamente hombre homosexual disoluta.


----------



## jazyk

Não me consta que chulo em espanhol tenha o mesmo sentido que chulo em português: chulo - Diccionario Español-Portugués WordReference.com



Pangaré said:


> hombre homosexual disoluta.


Não entendi esta parte. Seria hombre homosexual disolut*o*?


----------

